# Happy Birthday



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday 

Happy Birthday to my darling wife Peg
Hope you have a wonderful Birthday









Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday Peggy!

have a good one

kevin&pebbles


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Enjoy Your Special Day!! 
It is going to be a beauty today.









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

to Mrs Hootbob









Happy Birthday Peggy









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday, Peg!*









Maybe you can pry Don away from the keyboard long enough to take you out to dinner tonight!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Peggy. Hope you enjoy that romantic dinner by the light of the computer monitor!









Seriously, have a great day!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Have a great day!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YIIIIPPPPPPPEEEEEEEE! HOOOOORRRRRAAAAAAYYYYYYY!

It's PEG'S BIRTHDAY!!!
























Don, you are banned from the Chat Room tonight!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

summergames84 said:


> Happy Birthday, Peggy. Hope you enjoy that romantic dinner by the light of the computer monitor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats Funny







or is it sad


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

HAVE A GREAT DAY... Happy birthday

Rob


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Happy Birthday Peg, enjoy the day!!!!

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Peg!!!!

Now I know why Don was on the computer at noon today....
















Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

The esteemed Mrs. Hootbob,

Please accept my sincere congratulations for another year well spent wiling away your time alone as Mr. Hootbob spends the early morning hours playing on the computer so he can be the first to wish someone Happy Birthday!

Seriously though, Have a Happy Birthday!







Many more!

Mark


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi there Mrs. Peg (HootBob)! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!














This is YOUR day! Hope it is a great one!









From Ray and Tracy or just 'theycallusthebreeze'! action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Don, you are banned from the Chat Room tonight!
> [snapback]100833[/snapback]​


I don't think so Wolfie









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey, Happy Brithday Peg!







We're really looking forward to meeting you all in a few weeks. I'm just praying that there will be puddles for Cordell. You can ride through some too. Have a great day and make Don shut down the computer.

Scott


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

action







Peg!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Happy birthday Peg. Hope you had a good day, and we'll see you in May.

Tim, Clare, and the Kids.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Peg,

Happy birthday! Looking forward to meeting you all at Otter Lake. Can't wait, it will probably be our first trip this camping season.

Wendy


----------



## MrsHootbob (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey Guys,
Thanks for all the birthday wishes,could have started off ALOT better but all in all it was a good day. Can't wait to meet most of you at the rallies that are planned.
Now note to husband....YEAH!!!! 3 post for me..look out Hootbob i'm hot on your heels to knock you off the top post spot..HA HA HA maybe in a few decades.
















Thanks again,
Peg

P.S.
Attention Moosegut....NO PUDDLES !!!!!!!!


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Peg!

The Mac's


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have GREAT B-day Mrs. HootBob!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to Peg
Happy Birthday to you!!!













































Gary


----------

